# single ladies just startng out



## Ireland79 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi

I am single, in my early 30's and have started to seriously consider IUI using a donor and I am wondering if there are any ladies out there from Ireland/Northern Ireland who are also embarking on this journey?

I have done lots of internet research and I am now starting to think of the practicalities and making appointments ETC.  Any advise help or support would be great!

S. xo


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi S, seen no one had replied to you, I'm not single but did two rounds of iui in Craigavon this year.  There is an iui board with girls on it and a lot of them are single and even some doing home insemination, a girl called BearBear is very helpful to all the ladies on that thread.  I do not know how to send the link!!!

There are other opitions, the clinic I am attending in Greece does embryo adoption, which is great for ladies with egg problems,  I would say to you that iui is great if you have no problems with eggs or tubes, I don't know what age you are but if there is any problems with you iui is not that successful. Also if you are doing it without meds that means that you are only ov one egg, even if you were on clomid it can improve chances.

If you do iui in a clinic it can work out to be expensive then I come back to the embryo adoption it is about 2000 euro without meds.  I thought at the beginning of this journey that it would be straight forward, but the longer you are on it the more difficult it becomes, if I can help in any way let me know, def look up iui thread lots of single girls on there to help xxx


----------

